# ieloader?



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Am 12.1.04 suchte ich im Internet nach Vornamen für unser Kind. Ich stieß über google auf die Seite vornamen.de. Nach mehreren seltsamen Aufforderungen, irgend etwas zu installieren, kam ich an ein kostenpflichtiges Einwahlfenster. Ich war sehr erschrocken und brach die Verbindung ab. Ein Bekannter durchsuchte heute meinen PC und fand mehrere seltsame Dateien. Er riet mir, mich in diesem Forum schlauer zu machen. Ich habe Windows XP und den IE6. Hier habe ich einen Schnelltest gefunden und ausgeführt. Der warnte mich, weil er eine ieloader.ctl oder so gefunden hat. Ich fand eine Datei mit dem Namen ieloader.dll in einem Ordner "downloaded program files". Als ich sie löschen wollte, bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung. Nun war ich vollends verwirrt und suchte weiter. Ich fand ein neues Programm "Vornamen" und denstallierte es über die Systemsteuerung. Die Datei war immer noch da und ließ sich nicht löschen. Ich ging dann aus dem Internet raus und versuchte sie zu löschen, jetzt ist sie weg. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Bitte Hilfe!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Dieses Vornamenprogramm, sagt meine Frau, ist schon länger da und hat vielleicht nichts damit zu tun. Sie weiß es aber nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo Papa,

nachdem Du bereits saubere Arbeit geleistet hast und Dein Rechner womöglich endgültig bereinigt ist, hast Du damit leider auch gerichtsverwertbare Beweise vernichtet. Aber ich will nicht schwarz malen - warte jetzt erstmal Deine Telefonrechnung ab, in der Hoffnung, dass Du einen unverküzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) hast. Wenn da eine Nummer drauf ist - 0190? oder 0900? - musst Du die Datenbanken der www.regtp.de bemühen. Dort steht dann, wer Dich mit was konfrontiert hat oder es steht eben nicht dort. Bei der zweiten Variante würde generell kein Zahlungsanspruch bestehen.
Also abwarten und wenn Du nicht klar kommst, dann komm´ ruhig wieder hier rein!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Keine Panik!

Es ist schlicht unglaublich wo heute überall Dialer lauern. Der Dialer arbeitet aber auf den ersten Blick legal, man muß erst *ok* eintippen bevor er verbindet. Daher glaube ich nicht, daß an dieser Stelle Kosten entstanden sind. 

Was sich hinter der ieloader.dll verbirgt weiß ich nicht.  Kann harmlos sein,  ein Wurm, ... Einfach mal den Spybot von www.spybot.info über das System laufen lassen. Dateien, von denen man nicht weiß wozu sie gut sind, kann man auch einfach mit der Maus auf den Editor ziehen. In dem Zeichensalat lassen sich dann doch sehr oft brauchbare Textsegmente finden.

Nachtrag: Hier findest Du Informationen zur ieloader.dll: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html  Vermutlich hast Du die Datei ieloader.cab noch auf dem Rechner. Sie ist ungefährlich und kann auf einer Diskette als Beweis aufgehoben werden.  

Nebelwolf


----------



## Moritz (15 Januar 2004)

@Papa

Die  ieloader.dll hat mit einem Active X Zertzifikat zu tun.
Die Installation dessen musst du gesondert bestätigen.

Schau mal unter w*w.vornamen.de - dort musst du meines Wissens nach bei Active X = 4 Mal zustimmen  ( 3 mal OK eintippen - und 1 mal der Installation des Zertifikates zustimmen )

Du hättest vielleicht vorher einmal lesen sollen - was du alles mit OK Eingabe bestätigst.

Wenn du dich betrogen fühlst - dann sichere deinen Computer - und suche dir einen Rechtsanwalt deiner Wahl.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Inzwischen hat sich och ein Freund meinen Computer angeschaut, der hatte ein Programm, das hieß "Hijeck". Er hat da eine Sache gefunden und gesagt, ich soll die so posten:


O16 - DPF: {1E50B82A-0D78-48B9-97EC-391B2F81CE8A} (IELoaderCtl Class) - http[EDIT]/ieloader*cab

Das hat er gelöscht in der Registrierungsdatei mit diesem Programm und hat dann auch irgendwas an dieser Registrierung gelöscht und alles abgespeichert. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass keine Einwahl stattgefunden hat. Ich habe DSL und er sagt, dass mit DSL diese Telefonnummern (0190) garnicht gewählt werden können. Das habe ich hier auch gelesen und es wird dann schon so stimmen, hoffe ich.

Er hatte auch so ein Programm dabei, mit dem er diese ieloader.dll angeschaut hat. Er hat aber gesagt, dass man da nur irgendwelche Anweisungen an Windows findet, irgendwelche Registrierungsdateien zu ändern. Das fand er auch noch und sagte, dass es wichtig sein kann wegen der Seiten:

 K­                                 Ã   ' l'         » » o;                                     ˆà €à TYPELIB CLSID   Delete  NoRemove    ForceRemove Val B   D   S   Y/¶(eÑ–  ø

R E G I S T R Y     M o d u l e     HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG HKEY_DYN_DATA   HKEY_PERFORMANCE_DATA   HKEY_USERS  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE  HKEY_CURRENT_USER   HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT   HKCC    HKDD    HKPD    HKU HKLM    HKCU    HKCR    
    - failed   (CLSID???)  Interface    -  UnRegisterTypeLib   oleaut32.dll    .tlb    )   c c     {   (   p i d   u r l   There is a download error.
Please check your internet settings.

Retry Download?    Download Error  _   .exe    ~tmp   [EDIT] localhost   /   http:// MZ  Content-Length:    ......

ich war aber nie auf diesen Seiten, bestimmt nicht! 


Würde es etwas bringen, wenn er selbst hier in diesem Forum lesen würde? Oder reicht es, wenn ich einfach auf die Rechnung warte? Ich glaube ja nicht, dass da eine kommt. Aber irgendwie fühle ich mich nicht gut, weil ja alle gerade von so Sachen reden. Ich war aber nur bei dieser Seite mit den Vornamen?!

*[Virenscanner: Einige URLs entfernt]*


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

@Moritz

Zumindest bei dem ersten ok-Fenster des Dialers wird kein Preis angezeigt, dann bricht sich der Dialer bei mir  leider den Hals. Bei mehreren identischen ok-Fenstern liest man eben nicht mehr alles. Oder liest Du Dir bei den wöchentlichen MS-Patches jedes Mal die Lizenzbestimmungen durch? Zudem erwartet man nicht wirklich, daß die, vermutlich vom statistischen Bundesamt herausgegebene Liste der beliebtesten Vornamen 1,86 €/min kostet. Ein Internet-Neuling ist selbstverständlich mit der Informationsflut überfordert und macht Fehler, auf die Betrüger setzen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Hm ...

DSL ist absolut immun gegen Dialer, allerdings haben viele Leute für das Faxgerät, den Anrufbeantworter oder die Telefonanlage eine weitere Telefonleitung am PC und vergessen diese. Also prüfe mal, ob wirklich keine Kabel vom PC zur Telefondose, zum NTBA oder zur Telefonanlage führen. Ist da nix, dann hast Du Schwein gehabt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## cicojaka (15 Januar 2004)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir nur einen Helfer suchen, der weiß dann wenigstens, was gemacht wurde. Ich glaube aber, dass Du nichts befürchten musst. Wahrscheinlich hattest Du großes Glück, dass Du erst jetzt nach Vornamen gesucht hast und nicht schon vor ein paar Monaten. Denn wenn Dich dieses Programm vor ein paar Monaten erwischt hätte, wäre es evtl. nicht so glimpflich ausgegangen.

zu DSL: Es ist nur dann sicher, wenn KEINE ANDERE EINWAHL IRGENDWIE MÖGLICH IST. D.h.: Wenn Du fürs Faxen ein Modem oder ISDN hast, sieht es wieder anders aus.

Soweit ich weiß, "überlebt" diese ieloader.dll irgendwie die Deinstallation des Einwählprogramms. Aber vielleicht hast Du jetzt inzwischen wirklich alles gelöscht. Sicherheitshalber solltest Du aber, wenn noch möglich, versuchen, alles Gelöschte irgendwie noch zu sammeln (Quatsch: Halt alles irgendwie rekonstruieren, soweit möglich. Wenn Du an jetzt bis zur nächsten Telefonrechnung nicht formatierst, kann man die Dateien glaube ich sogar wieder herstellen). Wer weiß, wofür's gut ist.

Erkundige dich doch auch einmal, wer hinter der Seite steht, als Verantwortlicher. Kannst Du Dich noch an irgendwelche Namen erinnern? Eigentlich müsstest Du doch mehrmals irgendwelche Sachen bestätigt haben. Sorry, aber da warst Du wohl ziemlich voreilig beim Klicken. Vielleicht ein Schuß vor den Bug zur rechten Zeit. Hier oder auf dialerschutz.de stehen hilfreiche Tips zur IE-Konfiguration. Die solltest Du beherzigen.

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Vornamen, die ich gut finde:

kilian
konstantin
david
sebastian
philipp
aljoscha

jutta
emma
martha
hannah
julia
josephine



[Nachtrag: ich war gerade bei vornamen.de, aber ohne java ließ sich das Impressum nicht öffnen. Das dürfte aber dieselbe Firma sein, die hinter hausaufgaben.de steckt, ISAS oder so, wenn Du Dich anmeldest, kriegst Du auch den Namen. Bei einem Teil der Dialer ist übrigens die Registrierung zurückgezogen worden. Das stand sogar hier im Forum irgendwo, ich finde es aber gerade nicht]
[Erst genau schauen, dann posten: der Dialer auf vornamen.de ist weiterhin registriert, die Zurückname der Registrierung betraf andere Dialer mit der gleichen 7-stelligen 0900-er-Nummer, da fehlt ja die letzte Ziffer. Das kapier ich zwar nicht, da ich immer dachte, es wäre immer gleich für alle dialer, aber das ist aktueller Stand regtp von soeben]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn Du an jetzt bis zur nächsten Telefonrechnung nicht formatierst, kann man die Dateien glaube ich sogar wieder herstellen...


...oder bis zur über-, über-, übernächsten Rechung! die Abrechnung erfolgt nicht zwingend mit der Folgerechnung Deines Telofonproviders sondern u. gewissen Umständen nachträglich.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch? Hier ist also nicht davon die Rede:

http://www.pestpatrol.com/PestInfo/g/global_netcom_inc.asp ???

@papa: schau doch mal, ob noch irgendwelche registry-einträge zu finden sind, die in dem Artikel genannt werden


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Nun ist es passiert und ich hab' den Dialer installiert!

3 x OK zum Üben eintippen, ohne Kostenhinweise, statt dessen beim 3. Mal der Text


> Die Installation und der Bezug sind für Sie kostenfrei!


Das 4. OK wird dann bei erschlaffter Aufmerksamkeit im Dialer eingetippt um die AGB zu akzeptieren, dazu unauffällig an der Unterkante des Fensters Rufnummer (090090000092) und Preis (2 €/Min.). 

Ein Blick auf www.regtp.de zeigt, daß das Teil registriert ist, und vor allem auch, daß andere harmlose klingende Seiten verseucht sind, z.B. malvorlagen.de, steuer.de, tierheime.de, pflanzen.de, technik.de oder cocktails.de. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Chemiker (15 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist es passiert und ich hab' den Dialer installiert!



Du hast nicht rein zufällig    Screenshots von der Installation geschossen ??!

Wäre interessant mal den Dialer zu "sehen". Für die nachfolgenden Generationen, auch weil er ja auf weiteren Seiten hängen soll. :lupe: 
Bei einigen Seiten werden auch mal Kinder vorbeisurfen (malvorlage, etc.).

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## cicojaka (15 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> an der Unterkante des Fensters Rufnummer (090090000092) und Preis (2 €/Min.).
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich aber baff als alter Chaostheoretiker...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... will ich nicht vergessen: Anna


Finde ich auch suuuuper gut! Klingt ein bisschen nach Anachronismus! In dem Zusammenhang solltest Du aber mal in Deine PN guck´n. Da haben wir uns um gerade 1 min verfehlt: _"...während der eine schrieb, dachte der andere ganz anders."_


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Die beanstandeten Dialer waren aus dem November. Diese sind aus dem Dezember. Hier nun die gewünschte Dialer-Peep-Show, aufgeteilt in zwei Nachrichten, wegen dem 3 Attachment Limit.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Und hier nun der eigentliche Dialer.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

papa schrieb:



> Das hat er gelöscht in der Registrierungsdatei mit diesem Programm und hat dann auch irgendwas an dieser Registrierung gelöscht und alles abgespeichert. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass keine Einwahl stattgefunden hat. Ich habe DSL und er sagt, dass mit DSL diese Telefonnummern (0190) garnicht gewählt werden können. Das habe ich hier auch gelesen und es wird dann schon so stimmen, hoffe ich.



haste Langeweile oder was, Mazzter?  8)


----------



## Fidul (16 Januar 2004)

Dialerschutz hat da einen netten Schnelltest auf verdächtige Komponenten im IE, die zur unauffälligen Dialerinstallation benutzt werden könnten.


----------



## sascha (16 Januar 2004)

Zeitlimit 90 Minuten einstellbar???


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei den vielen Antwortern bedanken, auch wenn ich nicht alles verstanden habe. Die Bilder, die hier jemand zur Verfügung gestellt hat, kommen mir alle irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich könnte aber nicht einmal mehr sagen, was ich davon gesehen habe. Da stand erst nur etwas von "Windows" und ich dachte, das wäre irgendein Programm wie so ein pfd-Reader oder so.

Vielleicht hat ja doch meine Frau da schon mal was gemacht, sie weiß es aber nicht mehr. Aber an ein Einwahlfenster mit einer Preisangabe kann sie sich nicht erinnern. Es ist halt schon peinlich irgendwie, wenn plötzlich in Dateien auf dem Rechner erotische Webseiten stehen. Komisch finde ich das schon.

Ich werde in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein. Jetzt ist auch mein Internet Explorer richtig eingestellt. Da verlasse ich mich jetzt einfach mal drauf, auch wenn ich das halt nicht so genau beurteilen kann. Irgendwie ist das jetzt aber schwierig, weil man ständig irgendwas erlauben muss. Aber ist vielleicht besser so, als wenn man dann so viel Geld zahlen muss.

Vielen Dank an Euch alle, auch für die Namensvorschläge. Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Junge werden und wir werden schon noch einen Namen finden.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!
Jürgen


----------



## cicojaka (16 Januar 2004)

Na dann, Papa, viel Glück...

Natürlich konnte ich es nicht lassen und war auch noch einmal bei vornamen.de. Noch vor dem Öffnen der Seite musste man zwei scripts zulassen. Ja, mach nur, dachte ich heute und bestätigte mal. Dann die "Top 100 Vornamen" angeklickt und nichts mehr bestätigt.

Das nicht uninteressante Ergebnis: siehe Bild! 

Mit "nicht uninteressant" meine ich NICHT die mangelhafte Beherrschung der deutschen Sprache... 
Grüße
f.

-edited: attachment entfernt-


----------



## Chemiker (16 Januar 2004)

@ nebelwolf & fischchen

Klasse eure Bildchenshow. :wave: 
Wie hier schon gesagt, es wird anscheinend versucht mit dauernder Bestätigung eine gewisse Ermüdung des users zu erreichen, bis er/sie nur noch genervt OK eingibt und gar nicht mehr richtig liest, was da besätigt/geladen wird. :cry: 

@ fischchen
Jou, nicht uninteressant das Bild !!  
Möglicherweise eine neue Art, einen legalen Dialer zu verwenden, um dann eine "Umleitung" auf einen Autodialer zu erreichen. 
 :gruebel: 
An die *Fachleute*: Wäre so eine "Umleitung" möglich, ohne das es der user merkt und du dann unbewust und vieleicht auch nur für kurze Zeit 'nen teuren content nutzt? 
Wie kann/könnte man diese Umleitung nachweisen/beweisen ?  :-? 

Chemiker 
:schreiben:


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2004)

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html
When the Dialer.Freeload is executed, it attempts to download dialer programs from predetermined Web sites.

Predetermined (vorbestimmte) Seiten können x-beliebige Webseiten sein, die ein bestimmtes Active-X Element beinhalten und dann den weiteren Download von Dialern initiieren.


----------



## cicojaka (16 Januar 2004)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ fischchen
> Jou, nicht uninteressant das Bild !!
> Möglicherweise eine neue Art, einen legalen Dialer zu verwenden, um dann eine "Umleitung" auf einen Autodialer zu erreichen.
> :gruebel:
> ...



Genau, ich denke, das ist es. Die regtp wird geblendet.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> Pulheim (Medianet) ist nicht Panama



http://www.medianetproduction.de/kontakt.html

mmh, muß ich mir mal anschauen.....(10 Autominuten) 

cp


----------



## cicojaka (16 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.medianetproduction.de/kontakt.html
> 
> mmh, muß ich mir mal anschauen.....(10 Autominuten)
> 
> cp



Mist, meine Frau hat den PC belagert... Sonst hätte ich versucht, Dir noch ein paar gezielte Frage zu stellen. Aber wenn Du da wohnst, fallen mir sicher noch interessante Objekte in [...] ein...

[edited]


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Meine Vermutung ist eher weniger spektakulär.

Die Erotikbranche verläßt das sinkende Schiff und sattelt um. Da werden natürlich alte Domains und Skripte eingesetzt und nur schlampig angepaßt.

Sollte es tatsächlich eine zweite Nummer gewählt werden, müßte sich das mit einem 2. Rechner am Nullmodemkabel feststellen lassen. Ich habe es selber noch nie gemacht, daher kann ich keine Tips dazu geben. Ich kann mir aber auch kaum vorstellen, daß ein Anbieter auf seiner eigenen, deutschen Domain so etwas macht, da gibt es weniger verfängliche Alternativen. 

Trotzdem ist es gut wenn wir genau hinschauen. Irgendeine interessante Info kommt immer zu Tage.

Nebelwolf


----------



## cicojaka (17 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Vermutung ist eher weniger spektakulär.
> 
> Die Erotikbranche verläßt das sinkende Schiff und sattelt um. Da werden natürlich alte Domains und Skripte eingesetzt und nur schlampig angepaßt.



Hmm, ich weiß nicht recht...

Dass non-erotics sich gut ausschlachten lassen, haben die Großen offensichtlich erst spät kapiert und auch mit ein paar ausgebrochenen Zähnen kann ihnen der regtp-Tiger halt inzwischen einige Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen. Himmel hilf, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass vor einer dialerhistorischen Ewigkeit von 1-2 Jahren OHNE die jetzigen Bestimmungen dialer auf hausaufgaben.de und Co. gelauert hätten... Du lieber Gott!

Das Problem für die dialer ist, trotz aller Mängel, die neue Gesetzgebung und jeder in diesem Forum, der daran Anteil hatte, soll sich von mir kräftig auf die Schultern geklopft fühlen!!!

Ob die Erotikbranche umsattelt, weiss ich nicht. In diesem Zusammenhang werde ich, wenn sich meine Wissenslage bessert, bald weitere Neuigkeiten präsentieren, die dieser Annahme zu widersprechen scheinen...

P.S.: @nebelwolf und @devilfrank: Ich muss Euch meinen Respekt zollen dafür, wie sachlich ihr hier antwortet, während ihr Euch a.a.O. fetzt. Eine hohe Kunst (das ist BIERernst gemeint...  @heiko)


----------



## cicojaka (19 Januar 2004)

Das Thema "was plant die Erotikbranche" werde ich verschieben müssen... Für eine Dienstreise nach Mexiko fehlt mir das Geld...

-edited-

P.S.: Ein MVV-Ticket ist in diesen Tagen auch was wert...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3765


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Predetermined (vorbestimmte) Seiten können x-beliebige Webseiten sein, die ein bestimmtes Active-X Element beinhalten und dann den weiteren Download von Dialern initiieren.


 :evil: Könnte das mal jemand der RegTP erklären?


----------



## cicojaka (26 Januar 2004)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Gerüchten um Dialer, die über ein Active-X-Script auf beliebigen Seiten aktiviert werden können. 

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html

Szenario: Ich bin auf Seite 1, kriege dort ieloader.dll, evtl. als kostenloses tool, surfe ohne Nutzung des Angebots weiter, weil plötzlich eine Preisangabe kommt (das ist laut RegTP erlaubt). Dann aber lande ich auf Seite 2 (mehr oder weniger zufällig)... und dann??? 

Immerhin hat die RegTP ja mehrere freeload-Dialer schon kassiert, wenn ich die Informationen richtig interpretiere. Wer sagt mir aber, ob bei anderen Dialern, bei denen das Einwählprogramm eine dll ist, nicht irgendwelche Gemeinheiten lauern?

Kennt die RegTP solche Einwahlprogramme???

oder solche Einwahlen:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe ts***.dll,RunDllPhoneBook ???


Mit diesem Dingens kann ich mich sogar in meine normale DSL-Verbindung einwählen. Keine Ahnung, wie das geht. Bisher war ich jahrelang OHNE ts***.dll online, ging irgendwie auch


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesem Dingens kann ich mich sogar in meine normale DSL-Verbindung einwählen.



abbrechen ja,  wenn keine ISDN-Verbindung besteht ist tote Hose , DSL wählt nicht.
(das Thema ist mittlerweile bis zum Abwinken hier und bei DS diskutiert worden) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351
tf


----------



## [email protected] (27 Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hab auch das gleiche prob mit der ieloader[1].cab datei, mit welchem programm kann ich die runter werfen? Habt ihr nen programm für mich wo ich eventuell ne wurm finden kann? falls das einer ist.
Hab das Programm "Luke Filewalker" und der sagt mir das es die datei TR/LADDER infiziert ist und ich sie weder verschieben noch löschen kann.

wie krieg ich die blöde datei runter? weiss auch nicht wie die drauf gekommen sein könnt.

Gruss [email protected]


----------



## cicojaka (27 Januar 2004)

Man kann sie löschen, wenn man offline geht, neu startet und sie dann entfernt. Probiert habe ich das nicht. Ich hab sie auf Win98 über DOS gelöscht. Es gibt auch ein Deinstallationsprogramm. 

Die Existenz der ieloader.cab heisst noch nicht zwingend, dass die zugehörige ieloader.dll installiert ist.

In dieser cab ist mindestens eine ieloader.dll drin, oft sogar noch andere Dateien. Wenn ieloader.dll installiert wäre, müsste sie im windows\downloaded program files\ stehen (meines Wissens).

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob TR/LADDER das ist, was hier beschrieben ist (zumindest was meinen Teil angeht). Ich spreche hier immer von ieloader.dll und meine damit das: 
h**p://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html ("Freeload-Dialer")

Aber auch andere Firmen benutzen eine Version der ieloader.cab (Stand: 27.1.04). 
h**p://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.global.html 

Wenn Du vermutest, dass es zu einer Dialereinwahl gekomen ist, wäre ich SEHR VORSICHTIG BEIM LÖSCHEN. (siehe unten)

Falls die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Du mal Nachweise brauchst, dass diese Datei da war, würde ich alles dokumentieren und nicht einfach drauf los löschen. Ich hoffe, dass Dir noch jemand mit mehr Ahnung in technischer Hinsicht antwortet. Schau so lange mal in die registry und suche nach "ieloader(.dll)". Da gibt's irgendwo eine Deinstallationsroutine. Außerdem gibt es auch Fundstellen mit "iieloader.dll". Die konnte ich nicht zuordnen und hab sie einfach mal mitgelöscht. Bisher habe ich noch keine negativen Auswirkungen gemerkt. Registrybackup komplett und Registrybackups der Einzelschritte ist in jedem Falle nützlich, sei es als Nachweis oder sei es als Wiederherstellungsmöglichkeit.

Wenn Du die registry durchsuchst und nicht mehrere ieloader.dll-Fundstellen hast, würde ich vermuten, dass sie nicht installiert ist. Neuerdings läuft das nicht mehr automatisch, glaube-hoffe-denke ich.



f.


Nachtrag: ieloader von de-u**.de ist TR/Ladder (Trojaner). Antivir warnt beim Versuch, die cab zu öffnen. Diese ieloader.dll ist ca. 73.728 byte groß, die ieloader.dll von Gordius ist 81.920 bytes. Weiß jemand, wie man die vergleichen kann?

Die freeload-ieloader hat verschiedene Hinweise, was passiert, wenn es zu einem download-Fehler kommt (zB durch Abbruch!). Jetzt weiß ich, glaube ich, auch, wie das hier funktioniert hat... 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3687&start=21

Jetzt aber genug, das ist ja schon wieder... 
Und damit auch die Idee, wie man bei TS..........


----------



## [email protected] (27 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ieloader.dll installiert wäre, müsste sie im windows\downloaded program files\ stehen (meines Wissens).



ja da war eine datei drin die hiess ieloader. cls (unter eigenschaften war sie beschädigt) glaube ich, hab die glöscht.

achja ich habe DSL

GrEeTz [email protected]


----------



## cicojaka (27 Januar 2004)

Na, dann war dein Treffen mit ieloader.dll wahrscheinlich weniger schmerzhaft, als Dir lieb ist 

(GrEeTz macht Dich suspekt)

f.


*.cls? Ist das .net??? Visual Basic??? Oder ist das Mac???

Was der Schwabe nicht kennt, mag er nicht ...


----------



## Moritz (27 Januar 2004)

Spannende Gerüchte ....

Einmal kurz Fakten:

IELoader.dll

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem.
Weil eine kostenlose Software (hier Antivir) diese Datei als Trojaner bezeichnet?

IELoader ist genausowenig ein Trojaner wie z.B. folgende Dateien:

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37906.4974884259

update class

http://toolbar.google.com/data/de/big/1.1.62-big/GoogleNav.cab

toolbar

Diese Dateien liegen ebenfalls im selben Verzeichniss.

Der Antivirenhersteller hat bei der IELoader lediglich darauf hingewiesen das diese Datei im Zusammenhabg mit einem Dialer steht.

Genauer hätte es heissen müssen:

"Wird bei der Zustimmung des Kunden zum Active X Zertifikat auf dem Rechner des Kunden installiert und ist für den Download einer Anwählsoftware verwendbar"

IELOADER kann nicht zur AKTIVIERUNG und kann NICHT zum VERBINDUNGSAUFBAU verwendet werden.

Und: 

----

@anna

Auch bei active X muss der Kunde ERST dem Download zustimmen(per OK Eingabe) dann evtl. dem Zertifikat zustimmen (dann installiert sich das Zertifhikat - ieloader) - dann muss er OK für die Aktivierung tippen - dann muss er OK für den Verbindungsaufbau tippen.

Ich erinnere kurz an die "BowserSave Datei auf ihrem PC"

Bei Rückfragen einfach kurze PN an mich.

-----

Das Free-AV nun ein Element aus einem Active X Zertifikat (was vorher durch den Kunden bestätigt werden muss) als Trojaner bezeichnet ist sicherlich falsch.

Und dies auch nicht zum ersten mal.

Links zum Thema:
http://www.chip.de/news/c_news_8829231.html


----------



## cicojaka (27 Januar 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Spannende Gerüchte ....
> 
> Einmal kurz Fakten:
> 
> ...




Einspruch! 

(1) Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Symantec freeware ist (Siehe links weiter oben). Und da steht ganz klar eine Warnung, dass ieloader.dll Dummheiten machen KANN. 

(2) Es ist mir auch ziemlich egal, wie ein Programm bezeichnet wird, wenn ich Anhaltspunkte dafür habe, dass es mich auf Seiten schickt, auf die ich nicht will, nur weil ich mich erdreiste, an der "falschen" Stelle auf "abbrechen" zu klicken oder ein active-x nicht zuzulassen. Von mir aus nenne ich sie auch "kostenlosesZugangstoolDasNurNachBestätigungAktiviertWirdUndGanzLiebIst- SolangeManNichtAusVersehenEinenFehlerMachtUndBeiSexcracksLandet." 
Mir auch egal. Ich weiß, woher diese sexcracks-404 kommt, aber ich suche noch nach einem Hinweis, warum ich von vornamen aus dort landen konnte (inzwischen ist da ja ein Sternchenwähler).

(3) Die freeload-ieloader.dll (sexcracks) wird von einem für seine Pingeligkeit bekannten  schwedischen Ad-Blocker als "Steve Harer Digital Simplex Dialer" bezeichnet. Ich habe nachgefragt, was das bedeutet, aber noch keine Antwort gekriegt. Solange mir keiner das Gegenteil beweist, warne ich vor dieser Datei. 

*Ich warne ausdrücklich NICHT davor, sich über eine Mehrwertverbindung bei vornamen-hobby-hausarbeiten-bauanleitungen oder sonstwo einen Mehrwert abzuholen. *
FALLS VORHANDEN

Es gibt genügend Stricke in der Welt, ich muss mir keinen mehr drehen...

*[Virenscanner: "Wortschlange" getrennt]*

edited: Das ist aber schön formuliert


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> @anna, auch bei active X muss der Kunde ERST dem Download zustimmen(per OK Eingabe) dann evtl. dem Zertifikat zustimmen (dann installiert sich das Zertifhikat - ieloader) - dann muss er OK für die Aktivierung tippen - dann muss er OK für den Verbindungsaufbau tippen. Ich erinnere kurz an die "BowserSave Datei auf ihrem PC" Bei Rückfragen einfach kurze PN an mich.


Kein Problem, mit meinem Posting waren Ihre Produkte nicht betroffen - auch wenns ähnlich klang. Auch wenn ich meine Augen von nix abwende - derzeit interessieren mich andere eindeutig mehr!


----------



## cicojaka (29 Januar 2004)

reichlich Verwirrung stiftet:

vornamen.de/partnerprogramm.html

(Vorsicht, weil ja so ziemlich alles... naja)

Was jetzt? Global Netcom? Stardialer? Ist das Uhrzeitabhängig? Werden bestimmte Vornamen über bestimmte Dialer abgerechnet? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Global-Netcom via Stardialer = Konkurenz. Bei Nutzung der jeweiligen Partnerprogramme durch einen Webmaster ist beides durchaus möglich.

Telefonat gefällig?


----------



## cicojaka (1 Februar 2004)

:devil2: 


Kuckt mal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3687&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=21

und kuckt mal hier:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&d=90&a=1&t=1852058

Das ist ganz genau so, wie ich es mir gedacht habe...


Das Schöne dabei: Die RegTP weiss es und hat gehandelt:


http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
Nummer ist 0900-9-0000010


Sie sollte aber noch konsequenter handeln. Immerhin gehörte p2p.a* schon vorher dem Herrn AS respektive WT. Können die einfach die dialer austauschen?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2004)

*dialer*

Hallo,

wie ist das eigentlich? Wird vom Dialer immer erst die aktuelle Modemverbindung unterbrochen bevor er sich selbst einwählt oder kann er die Verbindung schleichend ablösen ohne daß man es merkt?

Gruß

spittlebug


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*ieloader*

ieloader
ich habe auch so ein teil auf dem rechner, mein virusprogram zeigt ihn an aber entfernt ihn nicht oder findet ihn nicht, jedenfalls kommt es in geregelten abständen immer wieder. wie bekomme ich ihn von meinem rechner.
gruß poly


----------

